# Phal philippinensis



## Stone (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2020)

that is beautiful. Id grow it for the leaves, alone!


----------



## abax (Oct 8, 2020)

Truly the most beautiful Phal. in the world...with second going to
sanderiana. I agree with Ozpaph about the gorgeous leaves.
Well grown Mike!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 9, 2020)

My favourite Phal species!! The yellow side lobes contrasts so nicely with the soft pinkish glow of the white tepals. 

Hoping mine will bloom this year lol.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 9, 2020)

What can one say, but


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 9, 2020)

I can hardly get mine to produce three blooms! Great specimen!


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 5, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 5, 2020)

Very nice! This species is fantastic from the leafs to the flowers.


----------



## h_mossy (Nov 5, 2020)

Use a water mark.


----------

